# Neve e granizo - 29 de Novembro 2009 (Evento «Lúcia»)



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 03:46)

Tópico de recompilação de imagens

Outros tópicos de imagens deste evento:

 Neve Serra da Estrela - 29 Novembro 2009

 Viagem a Bragança - Novembro 2009


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 11:31)

*Neve e granizo - 29 de Novembro 2009  (Evento «Lúcia»)*

Deixo aqui algumas fotos das "vistas" para a neve!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*

Bom dia

A Sanábria está cheia de neve

A Nogueira também tem alguma, mas só no topo.

Esta manhã a 1300m, neve e sincelo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2009*

O beiral da minha janela:


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 16:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2009*

foto tirada há pouco confirma neve no gerês


----------



## RMontanha (29 Nov 2009 às 17:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*





Esta imagem foi tirada hoje por volta das 16h30 nas Penhas Douradas!
Pouco tempo depois recomeçou a nevar grande intensidade, registando-se acumulação a partir ~1200 metros.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2009*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...entro-novembro-2009-a-3869-40.html#post177671



A chegar do Gerês...

Fui até à zona da Calcedonia e nevava bastante quando la fui. No Campo do Gerês (Covide) quando subia já caia agua-neve.  
(A neve começou a cair quando estava a chegar lá cima. A qualidade não é grande coisa, foram tiradas com o N70)


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2009*

Após um passeio pela serra fiquei surpreendido pela contínua queda de neve. Entre as 15 e as 18 estiveram no máximo 15 minutos sem queda de neva. Na hora do regresso passei pela Bouça dos Homens e Branda da Aveleira e a queda de neve era considerável com a estrada completamente coberta e intransitável para veículos sem correntes ou tracção 4x4. A neve caía a partir dos 700 metros, com acumulação a partir dos 800 metros, mas só a partir dos 1000 metros é que estava mais complicado para a circulação. Temperatura sempre entre os 0ºC e +1ºC


Perto dos Portos, Castro Laboreiro a 1100 metros de altitude






Perto da Branda da Aveleira na descida para Melgaço a 1000 metros de altitude


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

Assim esteve esta tarde o Jardim ao alto da Guarda (muito pouco, relativamente ao que aconteceu o ano passado também antes do Natal):


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

Algumas das reportagens de TV:

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Para-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=299066&tm=8

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Neve-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=299126&tm=8

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-amadora-retido-na-neve-29-11-2009-205025.htm


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2009 às 08:42)

*Re: Neve e granizo - 29 de Novembro 2009  (Evento «Lúcia»)*



Z13 disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos das "vistas" para a neve!



Lindo

A Sanabria está a convidar a uma visita


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2009*

No Trevim a situação estava assim:

















Por Santo António das Neves:

















As primeiras acumulações de neve surgiam à cota de 950 mt, mas deverá ter nevado a uma cota inferior, já que o degelo era intenso devido à temperatura de +2/3º no local.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2009*

No Trevim a situação estava assim:

















Por Santo António das Neves:

















As primeiras acumulações de neve surgiam à cota de 950 mt, mas deverá ter nevado a uma cota inferior, já que o degelo era intenso devido à temperatura de +2/3º no local.


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2009 às 23:23)

Que verdadeiro espectáculo  fiquei com inveja  
Sim senhor muitos parabéns a todos muito bom mesmo


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2009 às 23:50)

Fica para memória futura mais cinco fotografias tiradas algures na estrada entre a vila de Castro Laboreiro e o lugar de Portos em altitudes compreendidas entre os 1000 e 1100 metros snmm
















































.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Minho disse:


> Fica para memória futura mais cinco fotografias tiradas algures na estrada entre a vila de Castro Laboreiro e o lugar de Portos em altitudes compreendidas entre os 1000 e 1100 metros snmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fantásticas


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

Bem , que espectacular ,  Minho


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 01:46)

Minho disse:


> Fica para memória futura mais cinco fotografias tiradas algures na estrada entre a vila de Castro Laboreiro e o lugar de Portos em altitudes compreendidas entre os 1000 e 1100 metros snmm



Grandes fotos, Minho!! 

Faz hoje um ano que regressava a casa depois de ter ficado preso nessa região, porque a neve foi mais que muita.
Faz hoje um ano que tive, com os meus amigos, de pedir auxilio aos jipes que por ali andavam, a socorrer pessoas que como eu tinha ficado ali presas.
Faz hoje um ano que o Gilmet, tão apreciador de neve, rezava com um ar petrificado, quase de pânico, para que a neve que caia cessasse.
E a noite cerrada, era iluminada pelo reflexo dos faróis dos carros, no branco da neve sem fim!


----------



## filipept (1 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

Fotos espetaculares, nem parece Portugal 

Sabia que viria neve naquela situação, mas estou um pouco surpreendido com a quantidade que caiu.

Obrigado Minho por partilhares


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

Grandes fotos, Minho! Não deve ter sido fácil chegar a esses locais.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Minho disse:


>



Excelentes como sempre 
E este felizardo é o famoso Cão Castro Laboreiro não é ?


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Esta está bestial


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Belas fotos Minho parabéns


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Simplesmente fantásticas. Que belo passeio
Obrigado pela partilha Minho


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Boas...


Grandes fotos malta... Simplesmente sem palavras..


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Muito obrigado pelos vossos comentários, mas é uma alegria partilhar convosco estas paisagens 



Vince disse:


> Excelentes como sempre
> E este felizardo é o famoso Cão Castro Laboreiro não é ?



É de facto um cão arraçado de Castro Laboreiro. Actualmente devido à melhoria das vias de comunicações e a introdução de cães vadios esta raça, no estado puro, já só se encontra em canis. São cães de uma inteligência assinalável que sabem destingir o bem do mal por isso andam soltos na estrada e não fazem mal nem ladram despropositadamente, nem mesmo quando passo de BTT por eles. Só quando se tenta entrar na casa deles ou os lobos se aproximam dos rebanhos é que história muda de figura....


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Que excelentes fotos, Minho!


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Parabéns, Minho, execelentes fotos ! 

E só de pensar que essa paisagem nevada ocorreu apenas a 1.000/1.100 metros de altitude, não foi preciso subir muito para ter esse prazer da terra coberta de branco.


----------



## Sirilo (2 Dez 2009 às 10:01)

Muito bonitas, as fotos!!! Excelente!


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Obrigado a todos pelas excelentes fotos deste tópico! 

Que começo fabuloso de "hostilidades invernais"


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

*Belas fotos, Minho!!!  * 






Esse caminho que marcaste, é alcatrão? Ou é trilho em terra?


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Z13 disse:


> *Belas fotos, Minho!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aquilo que se vê no Google Earth, parece-me estrada alcatroada, com várias saídas para estradas de terra batida.
A ver vamos se acertei ou não


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Z13 disse:


> *Belas fotos, Minho!!!  *
> Esse caminho que marcaste, é alcatrão? Ou é trilho em terra?





iceworld disse:


> Por aquilo que se vê no Google Earth, parece-me estrada alcatroada, com várias saídas para estradas de terra batida.
> A ver vamos se acertei ou não



Obrigado.

Todas a estradas que ligam os lugares são alcatroadas. Felizmente para as populações todos os lugares têm acesso em alcatrão.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Fotos fantásticas de uma zona espectacular que tive o prazer de conhecer em Março deste ano, infelizmente sem neve, foi precisamente na primeira onda de calor de 2009...


----------



## Zoelae (3 Dez 2009 às 01:16)

Eu só tive a oportunidade de ver a neve de longe. No nordeste transmontano as cotas foram mais altas desta vez.
Eis uma foto das serras de galiza: Montes do Invernadeiro - Maciço central orenseano




By zoelae


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Só agora reparei nas belíssimas fotos que por aqui se encontram.

Parabéns a todos pelos excelentes registos !


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 01:43)

É espantoso como algo branco, singelo e puro pode fazer de um passeio um prazer e muita diversão ou então causar-nos grandes dificuldades transformando um grande programa num autêntico desafio!

Personificando um pouco, ela não espera que a admiremos ou detestemos, apenas existe..., ainda bem porque esse sentimento cabe-nos a nós.
Nesse fim-de-semana apenas tive a oportunidade de sentir na pele que ela não estava longe pelo frio que se sentia.

Excelentes passeios aqui documentados e deste modo tive dentro do possível a leve sensação de a ter visto directamente pela forma como o fizeram. Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Madragoa (8 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Belas fotos ,muito obrigado pela partilha.

Belo sitio Minho ...eu conheço,desde a Barragem do Lindoso até Castro Laboreiro,passando pelo Santuário da nossa Senhora da Peneda,(subir lá acima é que foi dificil...,mas valeu a pena),e depois voltar para o Soajo,pela Gavieira...etc,agora eu conheci isso de verão,agora de Inverno não passei do Mezio,e do cruzamento para Paradela,e a Varzea,mais para Norte deve se maravilhoso,de inverno.
E obrigado mais uma vez,ao restante pessoal que partilhou as restantes fotos.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Johnny (11 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Vieira do Minho- Serra da Cabreira:





Serra do Gerês ao longe...





Cabreira...













Cabreira, a 1250m.


----------

